# DD-WRT WRT150N Default Gateway???



## trailrider894 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys, i recently had to do a 30/30/30 reset to my Linksys WRT150N which has DD-WRT installed on it... I can't access the configuration settings on the router by typing in 192.168.1.1. I did IPCONFIG/ALL and couldn't nothing came up for Default Gateway... Please help!!! If you need any other information let me know!!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi as a test try disabling your internet security software and then try and connect don't forget to re-enable it after.


----------



## trailrider894 (Jan 2, 2008)

Still nothing... :banghead:


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Are trying to connect to it via wireless or hard wired? If you haven't / or are not already, try connecting to it with a network cable (plug into one of the ports), and set your computer to a static address. 192.168.1.5 is a good number to use for this. Make sure you also setup the subnet mask, and gateway. Enter the gateway as the router address (192.168.1.1) and then try to ping the router.
start - run - cmd
ping 192.168.1.1

do you get any reply's?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You may wish to consult the guys on the DD-WRT forum they will be best placed to help with your router woes as they are the experts on DD-WRT and helping to restore routers back to functionaltiy if it appears bricked as yours maybe. There are no garantees tho that it is fixable.
DD-WRT Forum :: Index


----------

